# Shift boot problem



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out a problem to my shifter/shift boot problem. I first bought a leather boot for my 200 SX but after trying to make it fit everyway I could think of, it didn't work so I had to return that one. Then I got one of the "leather" SE-R shift boots...I like how it's a nice OEM fit and everything, but the boot isn't actual leather, it's more like a vinyl and it's not tall enough to fit flush with my knob. I wasn't too happy with that product, even though it was much better than the first attempt.

I was also thinking either I could get a Pacesetter or B&M short shifter, hoping that'd make the knob and boot "flush", also providing shorter throws. But I'm not sure if I want to spend all that money now, and how much shorter than the stock shifter are they? Plus I don't exactly feel like installing that right now. Well, I'm now thinking about buying ANOTHER shift boot, a MOMO one...it seems like those are big enough at the bottom to stretch around the trim piece, they're also pretty tall, and high quality leather. I'm just trying to get my shifter looking nice and stylish, but I don't want to cut it down. I also have to figure out a way to fully secure my aftermarket knob, but I'll figure that out once I have this boot problem down. So if anyone could give me an advice, tips...whatever, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I've been looking into a Momo performance setup in blue. I have a Stillen short shifter currently with a Momo Cobra Shift knob. I wanted a change. The boot was also a concern of mine. I've been waiting to hear if anyone has tried the Momo leather shift boot. My stock pleather boot has holes in it and falls down from the shift knob.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

Yea, it seems like the MOMO shift boots work well with our cars, well at least from the pics I've seen and what I've read. I don't know what model though...lol, so that's the problem. I just want to hear some opinions and whatnot before I make another purchase, so I can finally end this shifter dilemna(sp?).

By the way...how are the MOMO shift knobs? They seem pretty high quality. I have a Autotecnica one from JC Whitney...looks cool, but it isn't exactly too friendly with my car (aka, it's a pain in the ass to get on). It doesn't have any set screws or anything, just little bushings that screw in (which become loose).


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

The Momo I have has 3 set screws hidden under a decorative srew on cover. The knob comes with a few different rubber inserts to allow a good fit. The buid quality is good but I recomend staying away from chrome. Although my shifter is 3-4 years old, if you drive a lot this will wear off.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i have the momo combat leather/carbon fiber shift knob with the momo leather boot. the boot fit around the plastic thing the stock boot is attached to perfectly. but your comment about the 1st boot you tried not making it all the way up to the shift knob...well my momo doesnt either. i screwed the boot to my knob and i went to put it in gear and it pulled the boot off the plastic piece. it will make it...but it wont stay unless you cut a little bit off your shifter..or possibly a short throw shifter, but a short throw isn't actually much shorter than stock.


----------



## tekamadrid (Jul 24, 2006)

hehe... i just used the stock plastic frame and stretched the hell out of the boot... just buy some cheap boot from e-bay and try to get it to fit... that's what worked for me


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

when i installed my B&M short shifter, i had a problem with the rubber gaiter boot, so i switched to the SE-R boot instead. the lever itself is shorter so no gap appeared between the boot and bottom of the knob. i had to modify my Nismo knob as well to sit lower.


----------

